# Turned Betta tank into a cute condo for my A. versicolor sling :)



## Keith B (Dec 26, 2012)

since I only keep a few T's I like to give them a little extra space to grow a little longer undisturbed.  So I picked this thing up on sale 50% off ($10). picked up a roll of screen from the hardware store. the entire interior space is 4.5" x 4.5", so my .5" sling can be in there for a while.  It comes with a packet of gravel to put in the center square and the whole thing is supposed to be filled with water.  Also comes with betta food and stuff (trash lol).  I melted some tiny vent holes (a little ugly, but effective), and hot glued a screen to the open top. Then I filled the surrounding area with sub mixed with the gravel after i washed it off, and used the center area for a water dish, put small fake plants by the walls, and voila! I replaced the green plant on the left with a pink one, which worked out, cause it immediately made that area it's home. I was concerned I over-vented, but the humidity holds steady for a couple days, at which point a light misting of the walls restores it. After 8 days, the T is doing fine (save for the fact that it arrived with a deformed leg, which it removed in the previous enclosure.. sigh. other 7 legs and palps are ok).


----------



## Cavedweller (Dec 27, 2012)

Man that is a sorry tank for a beta. Explain to me the purpose of a tiny patch of gravel in the middle instead of a normal amount all over the bottom. Seems you've made it into a pretty sweet crib for a sling though. 

I had no idea A. versicolor started off blue like that! Makes me wonder if anyone buys a sling like "aw yeah blue spider!" then is disappointed when it grows up to be magenta (admittedly a gorgeous magenta, though).


----------



## Keith B (Dec 27, 2012)

Cavedweller said:


> Man that is a sorry tank for a beta. Explain to me the purpose of a tiny patch of gravel in the middle instead of a normal amount all over the bottom. Seems you've made it into a pretty sweet crib for a sling though.
> 
> I had no idea A. versicolor started off blue like that! Makes me wonder if anyone buys a sling like "aw yeah blue spider!" then is disappointed when it grows up to be magenta (admittedly a gorgeous magenta, though).


Haha I thought the same thing when I got it, but I guess since a lot of people keep them in sad little bowls, any gravel at all is a luxury.  Because of the specific bright color changes of this species and it's temperament, I got this spider for my gf, hence the cute cage lol.  She still considers the parahybana her "prized possession" though


----------



## shebeen (Dec 27, 2012)

Nice re-use of a sorry excuse for a Betta tank.  With the large vent in the lid, I would have left out the holes in the side of the tank or just placed them along the edges.  Nice set up non the less.


----------



## Chicken Farmer (Dec 27, 2012)

very cool! the sling is so cute!  great idea using the beta tank. I should  start doig that. I have a few i used to use before I really jumped into fish and started keeping bettas in 5 gal tanks with filters....


----------



## Keith B (Dec 27, 2012)

Yeah I kept reading stuff about cross-ventilation so I figured better safe than sorry.  I torture tested it for a night to make sure the humidity wasn't escaping too rapidly and it turned out the holes were small enough to allow ventilation and retain humidity. why I did the side holes is because although there is a decent sized vent in the top there's still a concave space around the entire inner lid that could potentially trap moisture against the walls and or/lid and allow mold to form at the bottom walls, or even the lid to get a little gross. Chances are this wouldn't happen, but playing it safe


----------



## Solucki (Dec 27, 2012)

Cavedweller said:


> Man that is a sorry tank for a beta. Explain to me the purpose of a tiny patch of gravel in the middle instead of a normal amount all over the bottom.


Kind of like a litter box for cats. He has to poop in the box. 
Makes for a nice water dish tho. 

Nice little enclosure and sling.


----------

